# ND woodcock sightings?



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

Just curious, how often do you guys in NODAK see one that has drifted a little west of the beaten path?


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I have seen one woodcock while scouting on the Sheyenne national grasslands a few years ago. I got within 5 yds of it after my dog flushed it the first time. Very neat bird.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you want to chase woodcock, come over here north of duluth and have at them. They aren't too hard to find.

But remember as the saying goes in northern Minnesota....no one likes woodcock except for pinnocio's wife.


----------

